# Non si accettano reclami per danni, se non nei termini di legge



## JOJAO

Salve a tutti
ho difficolà nel tradurre questa frase:
"Non si accettano reclami per danni,se non nei termini di legge"

Il contesto è un modulo "Condizioni generali di vendita".

Trovo diifcoltà il quel SE NON 
Ho pensato di modificare un pò il testo, tipo: On n’accepte pas de réclamations pour dommages qui ne sont pas conformes aux termes de la loi.

Questa soluzione, tuttavia non mi convince...Punto 1 perché vorrei che sia chiaro che il QUI si riferisce alle réclamations (e non a dommages) e 2 perchè, ahimé, non ricordo se ci vuole il congiuntivo in francese oppure no... ;-) 
. Grazie a tutti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Jojao 

Aspettando Matou  ... provo così: "Aucune réclamation ne sera pas acceptée, _à moins qu_'il ne soit autrement disposé par la loi."


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Jojao, ciao Anja,
premetto che, anche in italiano, odio queste frasi in  "legalese tutto negativo"...
Ad ogni modo, ci provo a modo mio (_a orecchio_) ma non giuro sulla correttezza grammaticale e/o di espressione, per sapere se è giusto o sbagliato...aspetto anch' io Matou!

"Sauf (s'il est/les cas) autrement prévu(s) par la loi, aucune réclamation pour dommages ne sera acceptée"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nunou!  

D'accordissimo con te: il _legalese _... dovrebbe essere "illegale", anzi "_illegalese_"


----------



## Nunou

Proprio vero Anja,
non capisco perché non dicono mai chiaramente e "positivamente" le cose....ma credo che sia per lasciarsi sempre e comunque una "porta aperta" (leggi: una scappatoia...)

Biz + z_zzz_...stasera i baci sono davvero un po' addormentati ....esattamente come me!


----------



## matoupaschat

Accidenti! Spesso non capisco il legalese francese, e non lo parlo affatto, figuratevi quello italiano! Ci proverò, ma domani, a mente fresca, è preferibile . 
Intanto, biz e buona notte...


----------



## Nunou

Come ti capisco Matou,
neppure io lo capisco bene in italiano, figuriamoci tradurlo in francese..
 Mi sorge il dubbio che "forse" i reclami non sono accettati solo quando non vengono presentati _per i motivi e secondo i termini_ previsti dalla legge.......in poche parole i reclami vengono accettati solo se rispettano i termini/i motivi/le condizioni previste dalla legge. In questo caso penso che la traduzione sarebbe diversa dal "tentativo di prima"...uhm...vado a "dormirci sopra"!

Buona notte anche te! 

P.S.: Se leggerai questo messaggio domattina...BUON-JOUR e/o BON-GIORNO!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco, così le difficoltà mi sembrano girate: "Nous n'acceptons les réclamations pour dommages que si elles sont conformes aux termes de la loi". Purtroppo è sempre leggibile e capibile, va bene lo stesso ?

Buona giornata a voi!


----------



## JOJAO

leggo ora i vostri commenti. Innanzitutto grazie.
In effetti ricornosco quanto vaga sia questa frase.Ma non ci posso fare niente... è così.
Tornando al francese,mi chiedevo una cosa: ho notato che i francesi spesso e volentieri usano l'impersonale ON piuttosto che il noi. Un pò,diciamo, come i nostri fiorentini...o sbaglio?
Sarebbe corretto anche dire " On n'accepte .... "?
E sporattutto, Matoupaschat, che fine ha fatto il (NE) *PAS*? uffi, le regole del francese sono troooppo al fondo dei cassettini della mia memoria... Grazie:meno male che ci siete voi...


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Jojao,
non sempre si usa il ne/pas, ci sono particolari situazioni in cui il _pas_ si omette....ma forse è meglio se te lo spiega Matou 

EDIT: riguardo al "On n'accepte...", non credo tu lo possa dire in questo caso, come tu stesso/a dicevi, è un soggetto impersonale mentre, a mio parere, in questa situazione c'è un soggetto ben preciso, vale dire "chi" esprime queste condizioni. 
Matou, tu cosa ne dici?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou, ciao JOJAO,

Dunque..., "ne" è solo la prima parte della negazione che viene (quasi) sempre completata da una seconda, per lo più "pas", ma nel caso che ci occupa, è la congiunzione "que", cioè "solo, soltanto". 
Faccio un esempio in italiano: "non accettiamo i reclami tramite corriere elettronica" = "nous n'acceptons pas les réclamations par courrier electronique" <=> "accettiamo solo i reclami per via posta tradizionale = non accettiamo che i reclami per via posta tradizionale"="nous n'acceptons que les réclamations par la poste traditionnelle". Scusa, ma sono più bravo a spiegare a uno che lo impari l'italiano che non il francese .
In francese, si usa spesso "on", è vero, quando il soggetto è così indefinito che non ci sentiamo - o non ammettiamo di essere - coinvolti, ma usiamo anche spesso il costrutto "nous, on fait ceci", suppongo in questo caso per evitare la ripetizione un po' cacofonica del "nous"... 
Mmm...mi dispiace, *Nounou *, tu suoni dolce, come la Tata .
Bisogna dire che per molti francofoni, il vostro "si" è l'arcano supremo. (Ho visto persone, nei corsi che ho frequentato, che non ne hanno mai capito il funzionamento con un risultato tra il disastroso e il divertente).

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto.

Matou.


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Nunou, ciao JOJAO,
> 
> 
> In francese, si usa spesso "on", è vero, quando il soggetto è così indefinito che non ci sentiamo - o non ammettiamo di essere - coinvolti, ma usiamo anche spesso il costrutto "nous, on fait ceci", suppongo in questo caso per evitare la ripetizione un po' cacofonica del "nous"...
> Mmm...mi dispiace, *Nounou *, tu suoni dolce, come la Tata .



Hai ragione, a questo non avevo proprio pensato! Lo sai che in testa ho poco chiare molte cose, quasi me lo sentivo che avrei sbagliato direzione anche questa volta e infatti chiedevo il tuo _sempre preziosissimo_ parere.
La mia personale "bestia nera" però è un'altra: "on /l'on"...tipo "Quoi qu'on... / quoi que l'on...", non ho mai capito se c'è una reale differenza ...cosa sia giusto/sbagliato  

_Tonton Matou_...il giorno che avrai tempo e voglia di farlo, proveresti a spiegarmelo tu? 

Grazie in anticipo da Tata Nounou, tatanounou e Nunou!


----------



## matoupaschat

> La mia personale "bestia nera" però è un'altra: "on /l'on"...tipo "Quoi qu'on... / quoi que l'on...", non ho mai capito se c'è una reale differenza ...cosa sia giusto/sbagliato


Non ce n'è, salvo che quando metti la _l'_, è come se prendessi la tazza di tè stringendone il manico con tre dita, gli altri tesi all'insù. È pura eufonia, certi sostengono sia perché nessuno possa intendere che gli dia del..."con". Per più dettagli, vedi la discussione http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=177192&highlight=on%2Fl%27on.

Buona notte Nunou.

_ Tonton Matou........._


----------



## Nunou

Ancora grazie Matou,
ouff...finalmente mi sono tolta un bel sassolino dalla scarpa! 
Ho dato una rapida occhiata a quella discussione, domattina la rileggerò tutta con calma.

Buona notte anche a te.


P.S.: ho trovato un paio di link che penso saranno utili a Jojao...e anche a me! 
http://brankaleone.free.fr/FrenchKiss/Grammatica/frasinegative.html
http://www.synapse-fr.com/grammaire/GTM_0.htm


----------



## matoupaschat

Nunou said:


> Ciao Jojao,
> non sempre si usa il ne/pas, ci sono particolari situazioni in cui il _pas_ si omette....ma forse è meglio se te lo spiega Matou
> 
> EDIT: riguardo al "On n'accepte...", non credo tu lo possa dire in questo caso, come tu stesso/a dicevi, è un soggetto impersonale mentre, a mio parere, in questa situazione c'è un soggetto ben preciso, vale dire "chi" esprime queste condizioni.
> Matou, tu cosa ne dici?


Non avevo visto quell'edit. Beh, si può dire, niente lo vieta, ma nel caso di una ditta, non mi piace affatto perché mi puzza di dispimpegno. Io direi sempre "nous".
Nota: Grazie Nunou, link interessanti in quanto abbastanza rari. Ho messo *questa pagina di Synapse-fr* tra i miei preferiti, mi servirà per aiutare chi impara il francese.

Buona giornata


----------



## Nunou

matoupaschat said:


> Non avevo visto quell'edit. Beh, si può dire, niente lo vieta, ma nel caso di una ditta, non mi piace affatto perché mi puzza di dispimpegno. Io direi sempre "nous".
> ...



Ecco Matou,
in realtà è proprio quello che volevo dire anch'io. In effetti "on" si usa anche se c'è un soggetto definito (come hai mostrato tu prima) però, anche secondo me, è da evitare in situazioni come questa. Altrimenti il tutto il discorso diventa ancora più "flou". Mi chiedo se nella frase italiana non è proprio questo lo scopo del "si"..."qualcuno" assumerà la responsabilità ma in fondo non si specifica "chi". 

Giusto per la "cronaca", mi sono ricordata che anche italiano a volte si sente dire "noi  si fa così / noi si va ecc.", non so quanto corrette siano come espressioni, però circolano...credo soprattutto in Toscana. 

Buona giornata anche te.


----------

